# help w/dx codes please



## Justarose (Feb 19, 2009)

procedure: 

Arthroscopic partial medial meniscectomy ... 29881 (right? )

*Dx :  Complex most posterior medial horn tear, 
        midbody plus mild tricompartmental degenerative arthritis
*
I have some ideas but have spent so much time on it that now I think I have gone in circles ...

Thanks for your help


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dx code*

Hi,

717.2, 715.96

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 20, 2009)

Rie said:


> procedure:
> 
> Arthroscopic partial medial meniscectomy ... 29881 (right? )
> 
> ...




717.3 and 715.96


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dx code*

Why not 717.2???

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 20, 2009)

poonamsawant said:


> Hi,
> 
> 717.2, 715.96
> 
> ...



Hi Poonam

I think since there is also a midbody tear, we would go for 717.3. What are your views.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dx code*

Hi,

I always prefer specific codes over other / unspecified, in this case Dx- posterior horn medial meniscus tear, made me assign 717.2

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello,
But I think we should not overlook that medial meniscus had a midbody tear. Should we go ahead and pick posterior horn tear or we take into consideration all the tears involved in the medial meniscus and code accordingly? There could be question for the coder later if they leave off midbody tear.
Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dx code*

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 20, 2009)

See you around.


----------



## Justarose (Feb 20, 2009)

*dx codes*

THANK YOU BOTH !!! Come visit me anytime !!


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

I do not see in the original post that the meniscal tear is degenerative in nature so I'm curious as to why are you choosing a degenerative code? 

The tricompartment degenerative arthritis would not be sufficient enough evidence to code the meniscal tear as degenerative. 

If the doctor does not state that the meniscal tear is degenerative in nature, then you would use 836.0. 

Unfortunately none of us (except Rie of course) have the "full" documentation to support which code to use 717.2 vs 836.0

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## Justarose (Feb 20, 2009)

*dx codes*

Mary ... he does not say anything about the meniscal tear being degenerative

Indications state: complex medial meniscal tear, however , he had also some attendant degenerative changes which could not be cut out ..


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

then I recommend 836.0


----------



## Justarose (Feb 25, 2009)

thank you


----------

